# RecipeDB - Stammtisch Alt



## drsmurto (9/4/10)

Stammtisch Alt  Ale - Düsseldorf Altbier  All Grain               7 Votes        Brewer's Notes The recipe comes from a challenge issued by Voosher in the old Grumpys days that i have tweaked and brewed several times. Stammtich is German for regulars table and was the name used for the monthly gatherings at Grumpys to share beer and eat pizza. A regular in my bar and one that has scored medals in comps. Malty, dry and bitter. OG 1.053, IBU 50, EBC 29.Mash at 65C for 90 mins. Ferment at 14-15C.   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      2.75 kg Weyermann Munich I    2 kg Weyermann Pilsner    0.15 kg Weyermann Melanoidin    0.1 kg Weyermann Carafa Special II       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      85 g Select Spalt (Pellet, 4.8AA%, 60mins)       Yeast     2000 ml Wyeast Labs 1007 - German Ale         20L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.055 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.014 (calc)   Bitterness 50.4 IBU   Efficiency 70%   Alcohol 5.33%   Colour 34 EBC   Batch Size 20L     Fermentation   Primary 14 days   Secondary 60 days


----------



## manticle (9/4/10)

I'm going to have to add this one to the list.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (12/4/10)

Made a similiar style ale but first time using Wyeast 1007 for first time. After 8 days it still sits at 1.022 - rather too high for my liking. OG 1.053. Is this one slow to finish (or have I mashed too much unfermentables in the wort). If this is your regular DrS, is this a fast or slow working yeast?

Edit : you have IBUs at 50. I normally make mine around 30ish using Tettnang. How's the extra bitterness come across in this one?


----------



## neonmeate (12/4/10)

now that's my kind of altbier. looks delicious.

last time i brewed with 1007 it was 1014 from 1048 after 8 days. took another week to get to 1009. it's a slow finisher and slow floccer.


----------



## drsmurto (12/4/10)

Fatgodzilla said:


> Made a similiar style ale but first time using Wyeast 1007 for first time. After 8 days it still sits at 1.022 - rather too high for my liking. OG 1.053. Is this one slow to finish (or have I mashed too much unfermentables in the wort). If this is your regular DrS, is this a fast or slow working yeast?
> 
> Edit : you have IBUs at 50. I normally make mine around 30ish using Tettnang. How's the extra bitterness come across in this one?



It can stall, more so at the lower end of the temp range. I've had it stop at 1.020 at least once. I racked it and it kicked off and got all the way down to 1.010.

The extra bitterness is balanced by the munich. I followed this recipe up with another one with 70% munich (50/50 mix of light and dark) and 55 IBU. 

We tasted 7 batches of this recipe yesterday at my place - I issued this recipe as a challenge. All were very malty and the bitterness balanced. Some had more fruit esters than others. The one that one (Boston) was fermented at 12C and had very little fruit esters. Hopefully some of those who were there will chime in with their thoughts. Was a great opportunity to taste beers where the differences came down to mashing regime, fermentation temp and possible water chemistry (although i think everyone used mains water).

I find it a slow working yeast, similar to lager yeast strains but they may just be due to fermenting it at the lower end (14-15C).

EDIT - spelling


----------



## Goofinder (12/4/10)

After tasting all the versions of this on the weekend I must say that this is a nice beer and I'm glad I decided to brew it as I hadn't brewed an alt before.

Mine was fermented a bit warm (no temp control and in February so I think it was around 20-22 for most of the time). It seemed to take forever to ferment out, or at least there appeared to be krausen on top for ages. After about 3 weeks I finally gave in and sacrificed some space in my keg fridge to try and get the yeast to drop out a bit. After taking the keg up to DrSmurto's on the weekend looked like mud and tasted pretty yeasty so I think a fair bit made it into the keg and had settled out over the last month or so. Next time I think I'll give it a bit longer in the fridge to drop the yeast out a bit more.


----------



## ~MikE (13/4/10)

mine came second, mashed very low 63-65 IIRC - fermented out at 13C. one thing i did do was a faux decoction, after the 90min mash, took 1/3 of the mash, boiled for 20mins, added back and sparged out. very clean finish, didn't quite have the malt character to it that Boston's had, but that may also be in part to shooting under the target OG.


----------



## Frank (13/4/10)

Fatgodzilla said:


> Made a similiar style ale but first time using Wyeast 1007 for first time. After 8 days it still sits at 1.022 - rather too high for my liking. OG 1.053. Is this one slow to finish (or have I mashed too much unfermentables in the wort). If this is your regular DrS, is this a fast or slow working yeast?
> 
> Edit : you have IBUs at 50. I normally make mine around 30ish using Tettnang. How's the extra bitterness come across in this one?



This was the first time I used this yeast, so can't really comment on the speed that it fermented out at as my ferment regime is set and forget and don't regularly check the gravity throughout.
I mashed for 60min at 68-69C, fermented for 14 days at 12C and then 7 days at 20C. My FG was approx 1.015 which balanced the 50IBU nicely.
Will definitely be brewing this one again.


----------



## hsb (13/9/10)

Thanks for the recipe, got this one on the boil now. Have stuck to the recipe exactly. 

I don't have 1007 so will throw this in with a Wyeast 1275 which has Alt in the listed styles, hopefully still be a good'un. 

My first venture into brewing a German beer, very much looking forward to drinking it, not exactly Oktoberfest but close enough for me.


----------



## raven19 (13/9/10)

I was in on the challenge back a number of months ago also. My first Alt, first time using 1007, and I reckon its a cracker of a beer.

The malt and bitterness balance so nicely, SWMBO could not pick the 50IBU, compared to say a brown ale with 35IBU which she says is 'too bitter'! :lol:


----------



## hsb (5/10/10)

Just kegged this one last night. Very nice. I came in a bit high for the style, 1062/1017 (6% - bit heavy for a 'session' beer there!), that was down to higher efficiency/lower volume I think, haven't caught up on the maths from the brew yet.

Used Wyeast 1275 which gave me a really smooth ferment, nice feathery Krausen for 7-8 days at around 16C. Racked it to secondary and cold crashed it to really try and clean it up. Dropped out a lot in secondary and is nice and bright in the glass. I'm sure this one will get nicer sat lagering in the keg for a few weeks. 

Not having tasted the 'original' Altbier makes it a bit more difficult to judge it against style but it certainly tastes like a cleaner ESB with all the expected mild fruit, nice bitter hop with a dry finish. Would definitely wieder brauen diese bier. (/possible German fail). Thanks for the recipe share.


----------



## Thrice (12/7/11)

Hi All,

I'm looking at brewing a half batch BIAB using this recipe. 

BeerSmith tells me that 40g of Spalt will give an IBU of 38, not the 50-odd of the full recipe. Would it affect the brew too much if I add in 10g of Cluster I have lying around to bring it up to the desired IBU?

Cheers


----------



## drsmurto (12/7/11)

Thrice said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm looking at brewing a half batch BIAB using this recipe.
> 
> ...



Not at all. I am running low on spalt so will be topping up my next one with some magnum.


----------



## TasChris (12/7/11)

I just brewed this one on the week end, didn't use 1007. I had some Kolsch yeast (2565) so used that instead. Otherwise pretty similar. Interesting to see how it comes out.


----------



## jakethedog (12/7/11)

I plan to brew this in a couple of days. I have my grain ready to go, just waiting on the yeast and hops to be delivered.


----------



## drsmurto (12/7/11)

I have a vial of White Labs Dusseldorf Alt Yeast (WLP036)  to use in my next crack at this beer. A huge favourite of mine and one i love having on tap.


----------



## TasChris (12/7/11)

The talk of Grumpy's made me reminiscent of the old Grumpy's forum where many of us got our first introduction to AG. It certainly led me astray

Cheers
Chris


----------



## drsmurto (4/8/11)

WLP036 is on the stir plate.

Planning another Stammtisch Alt this weekend with a few minor changes.

Bittering with Magnum, Spalt for flavour/aroma. Trying very hard not to add rye to this  

Not sure how low WLP036 can ferment down too. White Labs give the range as 18-21C but when you read the reviews people are fermenting much lower (ca. 11C). I like a cool ferment when using WY1007.

Any WLP036 users with any advice?


----------



## raven19 (4/8/11)

Bloody Yanks and their fahrenheit measurements, so annoying!

Some comments here on temps used, the first comment says ok for 12degs.
http://www.whitelabs.com/beer/strains_wlp036.html

The one you tried the other night of mine would have been fermented right in the middle of the recommended temp range I think mate. Will have to check my notes tonight though on the ferment temp.


----------



## BigDaddy (8/9/11)

I cracked my first one of these tonight - liked it so much that I had 2 pints with dinner. I used Hallertauer and WLP029 as it was what I could get hold of at the time other than that, everthing else was to spec.

I think this beer needs to be available in my fridge at all times. The balance of bitterness to the maltiness of the munich is great...Nice one Smurto :icon_cheers:


----------



## drsmurto (9/9/11)

I have my latest batch lagering at the moment. Once the porter keg runs out i will put the Alt on tap. 

I was planning on doing another batch using WLP029 so very happy to hear it has turned out well. I'd be keen to get a bottle of yours to taste if you are willing to share.

If you are attending the next case swap I'll bring along a bottle or 2 of mine to give to you.


----------



## BigDaddy (9/9/11)

DrSmurto said:


> I have my latest batch lagering at the moment. Once the porter keg runs out i will put the Alt on tap.
> 
> I was planning on doing another batch using WLP029 so very happy to hear it has turned out well. I'd be keen to get a bottle of yours to taste if you are willing to share.
> 
> If you are attending the next case swap I'll bring along a bottle or 2 of mine to give to you.



No worries mate - will put a couple aside. Just another bit of feedback, I have a 70yr old german in the family (from Berlin) who said it reminded him of his younger years back in the Fatherland. He loves it!


----------



## drsmurto (9/9/11)

BigDaddy said:


> No worries mate - will put a couple aside. Just another bit of feedback, I have a 70yr old german in the family (from Berlin) who said it reminded him of his younger years back in the Fatherland. He loves it!



That's the sort of feedback i love to hear! 

Eine gute bier ja! :chug:


----------



## BigDaddy (9/9/11)

DrSmurto said:


> That's the sort of feedback i love to hear!
> 
> Eine gute bier ja! :chug:



Stimt! Ein tolle Bier. PROST!


----------



## pajs (23/6/14)

Just made one of these, with Safale K-97 as the yeast. The LHBS here didn't have Carafa Special II, so a little dark roasted barley went in for colour. No Spalt there either, so went with Hallertauer Mittlefruh as the hopping. First Altbier ferment and first use of K-97, so will be interesting to see the result.


----------

